# Rotating amber light or flashing stroke amber light...



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Which would everyone reccomend as the best plowing light? I am looking at either of these too lights.. 
http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/G7MA.html

OR

http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/G1PA.html

I Was also looking at this light too

http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum4139.php

Last year I had a revolving amber light but it broke and i was justwondering everyone else opinions on these three lights..
Thanks guys


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I feel most people associate the rotating light with plowing and are more likely to pay attention, strobes are more annoying and the older you get the more you hate them, since your clients are probably older, this may be food for thought.

when I see a slow single rotator reflecting off the houses I know a town plow is coming. if its a double i know a plow contractor is near. Strobes to me says emergency vehicle.

I had a federal signal dual 55w halogen that was suction cup over magnets, worked great and didn't scratch.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Good point, I hadnt thought of that. Would you reccommend the Code 3 or the wheelen?


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have both, one on each truck and I have to say I like my strobe unit better. The rotator gets noisy after awhile and there are just too many moving parts to break. 

I would think the color of the lights would dictate to someone what kind of vehicle is coming, not if they are strobe or rotating.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Around here all the plow trucks either run amber LED's or just use their four ways. But in my opinion I think anyone working in adverse conditions for a living should have some decent warning power. I prefer LED's over halogen or strobes anyday.


----------



## southshoreplow (Nov 16, 2009)

My personal opinion is rotators. Much better signal in snow and rain .


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Rotator advantages include great "pop", long range visibility, low cost and great at melting snow and ice. Disadvanatges include high current draw and noise as they wear due to moving parts.

Strobe advantages include decent "pop" and long range visibility with relatively low current draw. Disadvantages include some noise from the capacitor recharging after every flash and limited ability to melt snow and ice.

LED advantages include very low current draw, silent, ability to select different patterns and (depending on pattern) great ability to get your attention. The main disadvantage is high cost and about zero ability to melt snow and ice.


----------

